# MacMini carputer concept even more compelling now



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Now you can install a Mac Mini (intel processor) in the perfectly-sized glovebox CD changer cubby, use it for in-car media with the included FrontRow, 

aaannnnnndddd......

With Boot Camp or Parallels virtualisation you can have all the VAG-COM integration you want by dual-booting into Windows or running Windows in a VM (non-emulated) environment. 

Still need a good touchscreen mounting solution.

Still need a job so I can afford to do this... anyone hiring an IT Director/CIO/CTO in the Delaware/Philadelphia area?



_Modified by OOOO-A3 at 9:37 PM 12-3-2006_


----------



## garlinghouse (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: MacMini carputer concept even more compelling now (OOOO-A3)*

Just heard about Boot Camp, shweet. Call of Duty in the A3...hells yes.
Seriously, I totally want to add a mac mini one day. Are there any good recources for doing this to an A3 yet? 
There is tons of info out there for adding a mini to a Prius.for example. Or head over to PriusChat 



_Modified by garlinghouse at 1:09 PM 4/5/2006_


----------



## A4MouseJunior (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: MacMini carputer concept even more compelling now (garlinghouse)*

http://www.mp3car.com
I am actually in the process of doing a mini pc install. I got all the hardware install already and is up running, just need to work on how to place the monitor on the centre console.... take's a lot of time. I will post some pics later.


----------



## garlinghouse (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: MacMini carputer concept even more compelling now (A4MouseJunior)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4MouseJunior* »_I will post some pics later.

Do us up a fourtitude DIY while you are at it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A4MouseJunior (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: MacMini carputer concept even more compelling now (garlinghouse)*

Another write up?? I think about it.. depends on how many ppl are interested.








For now, here's are the pics:
























I still have to put the monitor up to the console, the double din wont fit my Xenarc 7" tounchscreen. My option is to have the radio put inside the glovebox, move down the climate control and then I will have the space to put it there. 
More pics / post to come as I have more progress on this.


----------



## pedro_sandchez (Mar 16, 2005)

how do you plan on moving the climate control down? I was looking into this when I had the dash apart installing my dension icelink. I just couldnt find a way to move the control down without purchasing the the climate control designed for the nav equipped cars


----------



## kyeo138 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: (pedro_sandchez)*

This is awesome. I'm a computer engineer type, and i'm definitely going to try this out. My A3 is on order, won't get here till June/July, so I have some questions. Especially about the A3 interior, since I only saw one once on my test drive, and it didn't have the nav+ in it. Where would you mount the pc/mac? Under a seat, in the boot, up front? 
Here are the main issues that come to mind:
1. Power - I'm guessing it you need to wire it to the car battery, if not how are you handling this?
2. Display - I saw you have a touch screen, which is cool. Is there room for it via the nav+ up front? Anyway to hook into the nav+ display?
3. Input Devices - Same thing, as display. Touch screen or nav+, or even something else? Wireless keyboad w/touchpad build in would work too.
4. Audio - Wiring it into the bose shouldn't be THAT difficult, but this is my first VAG car, so I have no idea what I'm up against.
5. Internet Access - I'm thinking there's got to be a way with a cell phone to do this. I have a blackberry, and i know there's ways to connect laptops to it for broadband access via bluetooth. 


_Modified by kyeo138 at 1:20 PM 4-8-2006_


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (kyeo138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kyeo138* »_Where would you mount the pc/mac? Under a seat, in the boot, up front? 
 
If you don't have the glovebox CD changer, then a Mac Mini will fit where it would go in the glovebox. If you do have the glovebox changer, think how much better a Mini full of iTunes would be than 6 CDs, then pull it out.

_Quote, originally posted by *kyeo138* »_
1. Power - I'm guessing it you need to wire it to the car battery, if not how are you handling this?

Here's the power supply/power button solution:
http://www.carnetix.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=6

_Quote, originally posted by *kyeo138* »_
2. Display - I saw you have a touch screen, which is cool. Is there room for it via the nav+ up front? Anyway to hook into the nav+ display?

See navplus.us for how to hook into the nav display. If you don't have nav, then positioning a display is the real issue. A guy in (Portugal?) did a nice install in the space below the climate control, but I don't have the link to the photos handy.


_Quote, originally posted by *kyeo138* »_
3. Input Devices - Same thing, as display. Touch screen or nav+, or even something else? Wireless keyboad w/touchpad build in would work too.

Touchscreen, of course. Bluetooth keyboard, or a FrogPad. Edit: Definitely a Griffin PowerMate as well.

_Quote, originally posted by *kyeo138* »_
4. Audio - Wiring it into the bose shouldn't be THAT difficult, but this is my first VAG car, so I have no idea what I'm up against.

Assuming you'd bag the 6-disc changer.... get the interface that plugs into the changer connection and gives you standard L&R RCA inputs. Go from the audio out of the Mini to those inputs, and your 'changer' input is now whatever is piped out of the Mini. EDIT: The DICE iPod interface has Aux In as well, so it would be a perfect audio solution.


_Quote, originally posted by *kyeo138* »_
5. Internet Access - I'm thinking there's got to be a way with a cell phone to do this. I have a blackberry, and i now there's ways to connect laptops to it for broadband access via bluetooth. 


Bluetooth phone from Cingular with Cingular EDGE data (like a Motorola V551 or V557, the RAZR doesn't have EDGE data, only GPRS, which is slower), and WiFi when you're parked near a hotspot (the Mini has both bluetooth and WiFI built in.) I use my V551 with my PowerBook frequently.



_Modified by OOOO-A3 at 9:35 PM 12-3-2006_


----------



## threethirteen (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: MacMini carputer concept even more compelling now (A4MouseJunior)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4MouseJunior* »_








I still have to put the monitor up to the console, the double din wont fit my Xenarc 7" tounchscreen. My option is to have the radio put inside the glovebox, move down the climate control and then I will have the space to put it there. 


find out what it would take to swap your climate controls for the controls out of the B5.5 A4 and then you should be able to fit your screen in there...or get rid of your radio and run all of your music from the computer. you can get a radio tuner for the computer so you will still get radio, i don't know how sirrius would work...but sirrius sucks...
or what about the A3 with navigation? what would it take to fit the center console in there? doesnt that have a 7" screen?
*.:EDIT:.*
also, i would look into the addition of VAG-COM if you were to do a mac mini...does the software come in mac platform? cos it's a definate plus to have it there hardwired whenever you want it.


_Modified by threethirteen at 5:39 PM 4/8/2006_


----------



## Smartass (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: MacMini carputer concept even more compelling now (threethirteen)*

You mean the B6?
There was never a B5.5 A4, just a B5.5 passat.
Either way I really doubt it would wire right up and work, probably a completely different setup.


----------



## threethirteen (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: MacMini carputer concept even more compelling now (Smartass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Smartass* »_You mean the B6?
There was never a B5.5 A4, just a B5.5 passat.
Either way I really doubt it would wire right up and work, probably a completely different setup.

thats an interesting thought.... in 99.5 they gave the A4 a little updo. new center instrument panel, one-piece headlights, new sidemarkers, fog lights, larger passenger mirror, additional option of HID. then in 2001.5 they added the K03 sport and i believe DBW...commonly known as the B5.5
and in the +99.5 they changed around the climate control module so the could fit in an optional navigation. i have seen it before where peopl made a fiberglas instrument panel for a xenarc 7" touch screen...but in most instances they had to use the later model climate controls.


_Modified by threethirteen at 11:31 PM 4/8/2006_


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: MacMini carputer concept even more compelling now (threethirteen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *threethirteen* »_find out what it would take to swap your climate controls for the controls out of the B5.5 A4 and then you should be able to fit your screen in there...or get rid of your radio and run all of your music from the computer. you can get a radio tuner for the computer so you will still get radio, i don't know how sirrius would work...but sirrius sucks...
or what about the A3 with navigation? what would it take to fit the center console in there? doesnt that have a 7" screen?
/QUOTE]
Swapping the controls for the double-din A3 version has been discussed to death on here. Try searching.


threethirteen said:


> also, i would look into the addition of VAG-COM if you were to do a mac mini...does the software come in mac platform? cos it's a definate plus to have it there hardwired whenever you want it.






threethirteen said:


> <sigh> does nobody read the thread before posting? As I said in the initial post:
> 
> _Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_With Boot Camp or Parallels virtualisation you can have all the VAG-COM integration you want by dual-booting into Windows or running Windows in a VM (non-emulated) environment.
> 
> ...


----------



## threethirteen (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: MacMini carputer concept even more compelling now (OOOO-A3)*

i guess in my experiences with it, most mac to windows software runs really really slow...but then i guess i wasnt running a G4/5


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: MacMini carputer concept even more compelling now (threethirteen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *threethirteen* »_i guess in my experiences with it, most mac to windows software runs really really slow...but then i guess i wasnt running a G4/5

No the new Mac's have the intel Duo, (not powerPC) and will be competely windows compatable. It not like running vitual PC, you will be able to run windows directly. 


_Modified by judgegavel at 10:58 AM 4/9/2006_


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: MacMini carputer concept even more compelling now (threethirteen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *threethirteen* »_i guess in my experiences with it, most mac to windows software runs really really slow...but then i guess i wasnt running a G4/5











_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_No the new Mac's have the intel Duo, (not powerPC) and will be competely windows compatable. It not like running vitual PC

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by OOOO-A3 at 9:38 PM 12-3-2006_


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

http://rif.org


----------



## threethirteen (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: MacMini carputer concept even more compelling now (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_
<sigh> does nobody read the thread before posting? 


no, we just read the title then start ranting...


----------



## RaleighVW (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: MacMini carputer concept even more compelling now (threethirteen)*

Interesting idea for mounting a video monitor in an A3 with concert II.
http://www.solocarputer.com/ph...art=0


----------

